# Grow tent setup



## Mishy2020 (Dec 28, 2020)

Hello Im Mishy!! 

I just got a 5 year old male black and white tegu yesterday! Today I am setting up his grow tent and need tips on good heating and tips on retaining humidity! Also I sure would love to see some pictures of some established setups if anyone would care to share


----------



## LizardStudent (Dec 28, 2020)

Mishy2020 said:


> Hello Im Mishy!!
> 
> I just got a 5 year old male black and white tegu yesterday! Today I am setting up his grow tent and need tips on good heating and tips on retaining humidity! Also I sure would love to see some pictures of some established setups if anyone would care to share


Welcome to the forum  
Within the Tegu Enclosures area, there are several lengthy threads on grow tent builds that keepers over the years have posted if you feel like looking through them. For the humidity, grow tents are made to retain humidity for the plants that are usually housed inside them, so I don't think that people usually take extra steps to improve their humidity-retaining properties from what they already are. For the heating, you will likely use the typical heat lamp baking area set up for an adult Argentine's enclosure. Wattage, number of lights, etc will all depend largely on your own individual setup and there is not one correct answer to adhere to in this area. Searching the Tegu Enclosures area of this forum may give you some ideas on heating as well, there are many threads posted on it. If you have more specific questions, this is certainly the place to ask them


----------

